# Peeled fruit



## pikmin (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi,

I posted a thred regarding the FODMAP diet,which Im waiting for an appointment .In the mean time,Im still eating fruit,but not peeled pears. Im going back to peeled apples.

Are apples more IBS friendly then pears?

Thank you


----------



## Kate Miller (Nov 20, 2014)

Apples are absolutely not okay on the fodmaps diet. Removing the peels doesn't help at all. You can have small amounts of some fruits, but apples are full of polyols and fructose.

Also on the absolute no list are pears, mangoes, and watermelon. I don't make the rules, just letting you know what my doc's pamphlet says. Here's a list of what foods are okay, but keep in mind that fruit should be kept to small portions so you don't flood yourself with fructose!

http://www.ibsdiets.org/fodmap-diet/fodmap-food-list/


----------

